# aller au/chez le coiffeur, médecin, etc.



## Calina18

Bonjour,


On dit allez *chez* le coiffeur, aller *chez* le médecin, aller *au* lac et aller au bureau .  Peut-on aller *au* docteur et aller *au* boucher ou est-ce incorrect ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour les personnes on utilise chez. Utiliser au dans ce cas est typique d'un langage très relaché ou peu instruit.

Pour illustrer la chose, mes instituteurs disaient : une personne va chez le médecin et la vache va au taureau.


----------



## becel

On va toujours *chez* le médecin, le coiffeur, le dentiste, etc.
Hélas, on entend beaucoup de personnes dire: demain, je vais au dentiste/coiffeur..!


----------



## Calina18

Je me pose la question parce qu'en fait je ne vais pas chez le médecin, ni chez le coiffeur, ni chez le dentiste; je ne sais même pas où ils habitent . Je vais à leur bureau, leur officine ou leur commerce .


----------



## Chimel

Mais dans le temps, le médecin habitait presque toujours dans la maison où était situé son cabinet. C'est d'ailleurs toujours le cas en milieu rural: je vais littéralement "chez" mon médecin et le salon de coiffure est installé dans l'annexe de la maison de ma coiffeuse (mon dentiste est en ville, mais je crois bien qu'il habite au-dessus de son cabinet).

Quoi qu'il en soit, même si, en ville surtout, le lieu de travail de ces professionnels ne correspond plus nécessairement à leur lieu d'habitation, cette évolution est assez récente. Et on sait que l'usage est conservateur (on continue à dire "décrocher le téléphone" alors que ça fait belle lurette que cet appareil n'est plus accroché au mur...).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Chimel,

Les conservateurs ont toutefois oublié que c'était le combiné et non le téléphone qu'on décrochait ... lien image.

Pour Calina18 : On peut toujours aller au cabinet médical ou à la maison médicale, mais c'est plus long que chez le médecin.

En outre, je pense que l'on utilise _chez_ lorsqu'il y a une relation personnelle ou individualisée même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un domicile alors qu'on utilise _au_ pour des relations non individualisées. Raison probable pour laquelle on dit chez le boucher, chez le coiffeur, chez l'épicier, chez le quincailler mais au supermarché, à la préfecture, aux cartes grises, à la sécu ...

Mais ce n'est que mon interprétation.


----------



## janpol

j'ai également eu un instituteur qui évoquait la vache que l'on mène au taureau
"chez" pour les personnes ? Au moins une exception : on dit (enfin... certains disent) "je vais aux putes"


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, mais c'est un pluriel, donc ce n'est pas individualisé comme dans les cas sus-mentionnés .


----------



## janpol

certes, mais on pourrait dire "chez les"
peut-être peut-on voir du mépris dans ce "aux" qui assimile des personnes à un lieu...


----------



## tilt

J'ai souvent entendu dire que _aller aux __putes _était le seul usage reconnu de _au(x) _pour des personnes.
J'avoue ne pas savoir si l'Académie ou Grevisse ont validé.


----------



## Calina18

janpol said:


> certes, mais on pourrait dire "chez les"
> peut-être peut-on voir du mépris dans ce "aux" qui assimile des personnes à un lieu...




Assimiler des personnes à un lieu serait déjà méprisant, mais je crois qu'ici c'est encore pire : on compare les putes à des bêtes (comme emmener la vache au taureau ou plutôt dans ce cas, le taureau à la vache). Personne ne mérite ça . On devrait sans doute dire aller chez les putes , ce serait au moins plus respectueux, à défaut d'être gentil .


----------



## MèngDié

Calina18 said:


> On devrait sans doute dire aller chez les putes , ce serait au moins plus respectueux, à défaut d'être gentil .



Je ne trouve ni respect ni gentillesse dans le mot "pute", avec _chez_ ou sans _chez_.  Alors peut-être _chez les travailleuses sexuelles_?


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) _A la / au / aux_ peut vouloir dire _vers la / le / les _: _la vache va au taureau_ n'est donc pas forcément péjoratif. 

A la place d'aller aux p... on peut dire _aller voir les filles_. Elles sont bien des filles. Sinon il faudrait trouver un nom qui ne soit pas méprisant, comme péripatéticienne ou fille de joie, mais moins long. 

2) Je voulais aussi remarquer que lorsque le nom du magasin est celui d'une chaîne de distribution, on dit dans un cas _au_ ( + nom ), dans un autre cas _chez_ ( + nom ), et dans d'autres cas on dit les deux indifféremment. Je ne donne pas d'exemples pour ne pas citer de noms commerciaux.


----------



## elenapoint

Bonjour,

Et pourtant, le taureau n'est pas un objet !

Mais on dit bien "on les mène au taureau".

Je pense que le pot "pute" est entré dans le vocabulaire courant et qu'il a perdu, en lui-même, son caractère péjoratif.

D'ailleurs, je crois qu'une prostituée, en parlant d'elle-même lorsqu'elle assume son métier, dira "je fais la pute" "ou je suis une pute".

"Fille de joie" n'est pas mieux, si l'on en croit Brassens "Bien que ces vaches de bourgeois nous appellent des filles de joie, c'est pas tous les jours qu'on rigo-o-o-le, parole, parole !".

Pardonnez moi cette parenthèse, c'est le plaisir de citer Brassens.  

Je pense que "aller aux putes" pourrait être assimilé à "aller au marché" ou "aller aux courses (de chevaux)", on se rend quelque part dans une intention précise, on ne va pas chez quelqu'un en particulier, comme l'a souligné Lacuzon.

En réalité, c'est un lieu, ce ne sont pas les femmes qui sont évoquées, ici, c'est le lieu où on peut les trouver : quartier, rue, maison, ...

Pour moi, l'expression "aller aux putes" est parfaitement correcte, ce que personne, ici, ne conteste, d'ailleurs, sur le strict plan de la langue française.

Bien amicalement.

Elena.


----------



## Calina18

On ne vient pas de revenir  un peu au point de départ là ? Quand on va *au* docteur, c'est un terme générique et on va en fait à son cabinet . Il est bien évident qu'on ne pourrait jamais aller au docteur Martin ou au boucher Simon , on irait chez le docteur Martin et chez Simon. Le consensus est quand même clair : on va *chez* quelqu'un et on va à un endroit , dire autrement fait populaire .


----------



## elenapoint

Bonjour,

Oui, Calina, c'est exact.

Mais c'est un peu à toi que je répondais, justement, pour tenter de supprimer la nuance méprisante que tu trouves dans cette expression.

Bien amicalement,

Elena.


----------



## Nanon

Logospreference-1 said:


> lorsque le nom du magasin est celui d'une chaîne de distribution, on dit dans un cas _au_ ( + nom ), dans un autre cas _chez_ ( + nom ), et dans d'autres cas on dit les deux indifféremment.


Cela peut venir de noms de magasins qui sont (ou étaient) en fait des noms de personnes : _chez Félix Potin_, _chez Conchon-Quinette _donnent par contamination _chez ***_ _(veuillez compléter avec le nom du magasin ou de la chaîne, j'ai pu trouver des chaînes qui n'existaient plus pour éviter de faire de la pub, mais là, je sèche )._



janpol said:


> J'ai également eu un instituteur qui évoquait la vache que l'on mène au taureau.





elenapoint said:


> Et pourtant, le taureau n'est pas un objet !
> Mais on dit bien "on les mène au taureau".


_*Chez _le taureau ? Non : il faudrait, selon l'étymologie, que le taureau ait une maison et soit une personne. Cela fait deux conditions assez difficiles à remplir pour un taureau. À moins qu'on ne parle des signes du zodiaque, mais là, il n'est plus question des vaches. Quoique... 
On tient là un des cas où, parmi les êtres animés, la différence entre les personnes et les animaux s'applique...


----------



## Sebastían34250

Calina18 said:


> On dit allez *chez* le coiffeur, aller *chez* le médecin, aller *au* lac et aller au bureau .  Peut-on aller *au* docteur et aller *au* boucher ou est-ce incorrect ?


Je vais au bordel ou à la maison close, chez ma péripatéticienne (car c’est une professionnelle au singulier)


----------

